
What do you get when you count frequent names in posts that also mention Trump? - rangeva
https://webhose.io/demo/cool-useless-demo/
======
CarolineW
Is the site suffering from the HN "hug of death" ?? It's unavailable for me.

A web search found this:

[https://github.com/Webhose/Cool-Useless-
Demo/blob/master/REA...](https://github.com/Webhose/Cool-Useless-
Demo/blob/master/README.rst)

~~~
rangeva
Works well for me: [https://webhose.io/demo/cool-useless-
demo](https://webhose.io/demo/cool-useless-demo)

~~~
CarolineW
I'm consistently getting "page not available."

<shrug>

